# Which Bucephalandra?



## Tsin21 (Oct 12, 2017)

I got this buce from the lfs, anyone has an idea which variety or strain this one is?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks like Bucephalandra…. just my guess...








jk of course I have no idea. Pretty though!


----------



## Tsin21 (Oct 12, 2017)

Lol!
Thanks, I might just ask the lfs when I'll visit again.


----------

